# Cystic ovaries in goats...



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a goat that is proving hard to breed. She has gone in and out of heat (it seems) for a month now-acting strangely. I have heard about cystic ovaries in goats, but want to know more about it. What does anyone here know about it? I don't want to jump to conclusuions, but it is getting strange. :whatgoat: :?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

WELL--no one seemed interested in this post...probably because it was kind of a strange question, BUT my vet came over to check out my goaties the other day and we discussed this issue-he said she possibly had cystic ovaries and gave her a hormone shot of some type. He said it should put her back in a normal cycle again or if she is pregnant already it won't hurt anything...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

heard of the possibility, never delt with it myself.

Hope it works out for you now and she cycles normally and will settle with a breeding


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I didn't see this post! Yes, I have dealt with this before. I have a doe right now that I'm trying to work on.

The symptoms I've experienced is the doe acting very bucky when another doe comes into heat. My doe, Mariposa, has kidded for me before, but not in 2 years. Even though she lived with a buck for over 2 mos, I couldn't get her bred and she would just chase and torture tjhe other does in heat. 

My vet prescribed 3/4 cc of Cystorelin, which will make the encysted follicle erupt, then 10 days later I gave her Lutalyse to make her come in heat. 

I don't know which drug your vet use, do you? I would assume he didn't use the Lutalyse as that would cause her to abort, but I don't know about the Cystorelin. After I treated the doe, we hand bred her, so as soon as we are six weeks out, I'll send in for a blood test and let you know!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I had a doe that kept cycling over and over and being bred by my buck. She had kidded once before before I bought her, but despite being bred one 4-5 separate occasions, she did not conceive. I sold her to a petting zoo. She probably was cystic.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

The vet told us that sometimes the follicle doesn't rupture causing the cyst. She hasn't been doing this for that long (the frequent cycling). She was on regular 18-21 day heats but we haven't tried terribly hard until this last cycle to get her bred. This is the time when we left her in for days with the buck. SHe did in fact stand for him...but then came back into heat about a week later, and then again about a week later...Our vet didn't seem too concerned as she is pretty young and the shot should reverse the condition. I guess we will see!


----------

